# Geforce GO 7600 - MSI L735



## oldputz1990 (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe da gerade den Laptop von einem Freund vor mir:

MSI L735

jetzt würde ich den Treiber für die Grafikkarte benötigen
ich habe ihn nirgends gefunden. habe schon einiges ausprobiert, aber funktioniert nicht

Geforce Go 7600

OS: Vista Home Premium 32bit

Würde mich über Antworten freuen!

Danke!


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Du brauchst aber wohl noch ein paar Treiber mehr.
Guckst Du hier.

Nvidia soll für die Grafikkarte wohl keinen Support anbieten.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

